# Beta testers wanted for School Management Software



## rockbust (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I am looking for a few school owners to help beta test a new Student Management Software.




Manage students, prospects and     family groups. 
Manage your programs, classes, and     rooms or locations. 
Create and manage billing such as     recurring billing and single payments. 
Access to huge amount of backend     tools such as reports, email blasts, Text Blasts, Voice broadcas. 
Create custom printed      letters and certificates. 
Create programs and ranks with test registration and batch promotions. 
Create Customizable school portal page with dynamic driven data, news feeds and photo gallery. No need to have a separate website. 
Create events and tasks on the     calendar system. 
Add prospects and tracking for click     thrus and email opens. 
Attendance Kiosk with barcode scanning or manual entry. 
Create events and event registration. 

Fyi this web based software will be free to the Martial art community.

Please contact me at rockbust at gmail.com


----------

